# BAD SEED short story collection .99



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of crime and horror stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but other than that the stories--my first efforts from around 2000--have been left exactly as originally written. Figured it might be fun for folks to read them that way. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. Rest assured, this link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Harry, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Still up there


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED, 2nd Edition

Novelist and screenwriter Harry Shannon's "Bad Seed" was a mixture of short horror and crime stories, most published online around the millennium. Despite numerous flaws, the small-press limited edition became a collectors item. The author admits, "seven novels and dozens of short stories later, some pieces look pretty awkward. I was sorely tempted to rewrite several. But upon reflection, I thought it might be interesting for people to see these first attempts if the ebook was affordable."

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1

For those so inclined, the book may still be free on Smashwords as well.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Price lowered again, and still free on Smashwords


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED, 2nd Edition

Novelist and screenwriter Harry Shannon's "Bad Seed" was a mixture of short horror and crime stories, most published online around the millennium. Despite numerous flaws, the small-press limited edition became a collectors item. The author admits, "seven novels and dozens of short stories later, some pieces look pretty awkward. I was sorely tempted to rewrite several. But upon reflection, I thought it might be interesting for people to see these first attempts if the ebook was affordable."

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Crime and horror fiction, my first published stories. Golden oldies from 2000-2001, just 99 cents!

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED, 2nd Edition

Novelist and screenwriter Harry Shannon's "Bad Seed" was a mixture of short horror and crime stories, most published online around the millennium. Despite numerous flaws, the small-press limited edition became a collectors item. The author admits, "seven novels and dozens of short stories later, some pieces look pretty awkward. I was sorely tempted to rewrite several. But upon reflection, I thought it might be interesting for people to see these first attempts if the ebook was affordable."

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED, 2nd Edition

Novelist and screenwriter Harry Shannon's "Bad Seed" was a mixture of short horror and crime stories, most published online around the millennium. Despite numerous flaws, the small-press limited edition became a collectors item. The author admits, "seven novels and dozens of short stories later, some pieces look pretty awkward. I was sorely tempted to rewrite several. But upon reflection, I thought it might be interesting for people to see these first attempts if the ebook was affordable."

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## RodGovers (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm glad you mentioned your book is on Smashwords (where I just bought it) as Amazon is charging Aussies (and other countries) a $2 Whispernet charge on top of your price.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow, that is a hefty fee. I didn't know that. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED, 2nd Edition

Novelist and screenwriter Harry Shannon's "Bad Seed" was a mixture of short horror and crime stories, most published online around the millennium. Despite numerous flaws, the small-press limited edition became a collectors item. The author admits, "seven novels and dozens of short stories later, some pieces look pretty awkward. I was sorely tempted to rewrite several. But upon reflection, I thought it might be interesting for people to see these first attempts if the ebook was affordable."

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED, 2nd Edition

Novelist and screenwriter Harry Shannon's "Bad Seed" was a mixture of short horror and crime stories, most published online around the millennium. Despite numerous flaws, the small-press limited edition became a collectors item. The author admits, "seven novels and dozens of short stories later, some pieces look pretty awkward. I was sorely tempted to rewrite several. But upon reflection, I thought it might be interesting for people to see these first attempts if the ebook was affordable."

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

.99

Novelist and screenwriter Harry Shannon's "Bad Seed" was a mixture of horror and crime stories, most published online around the millennium. Despite numerous flaws, the small-press limited edition became a collectors item. The author admits, "seven novels and dozens of short stories later, some pieces look pretty awkward. I was sorely tempted to rewrite several. But upon reflection, I thought it might be interesting for people to see these first attempts if the ebook was affordable."

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED, 2nd Edition .99

Novelist and screenwriter Harry Shannon's "Bad Seed" was a mixture of short horror and crime stories, most published online around the millennium. Despite numerous editing flaws, the small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was properly proofed. The author admits, "seven novels and dozens of short stories later, some pieces look pretty awkward. I was sorely tempted to rewrite several. But upon reflection, I thought it might be interesting for people to see these first attempts if the ebook was affordable."

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED, 2nd Edition .99

Novelist and screenwriter Harry Shannon's "Bad Seed" was a mixture of short horror and crime stories, most published online around the millennium. Despite numerous editing flaws, the small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was properly proofed. The author admits, "seven novels and dozens of short stories later, some pieces look pretty awkward. I was sorely tempted to rewrite several. But upon reflection, I thought it might be interesting for people to see these first attempts if the ebook was affordable."

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED, 2nd Edition

Novelist and screenwriter Harry Shannon's "Bad Seed" was a mixture of short horror and crime stories, most published online around the millennium. Despite numerous flaws, the small-press limited edition became a collectors item. The author admits, "seven novels and dozens of short stories later, some pieces look pretty awkward. I was sorely tempted to rewrite several. But upon reflection, I thought it might be interesting for people to see these first attempts if the ebook was affordable."

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED, 2nd Edition .99

Novelist and screenwriter Harry Shannon's "Bad Seed" was a mixture of short horror and crime stories, most published online around the millennium. Despite numerous editing flaws, the small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was properly proofed. The author admits, "seven novels and dozens of short stories later, some pieces look pretty awkward. I was sorely tempted to rewrite several of them. But upon reflection, I thought it might be interesting for people to see these first attempts if the ebook was affordable."

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED, 2nd Edition 
Novelist and screenwriter Harry Shannon's "Bad Seed" was a mixture of short horror and crime stories, most published online around the millennium. Despite numerous editing flaws, the small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was properly proofed. The author admits, "seven novels and dozens of short stories later, some pieces look pretty awkward. I was sorely tempted to rewrite several. I thought it might be interesting for people to see these first attempts if the ebook version was affordable."

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED, 2nd Edition .99

Novelist and screenwriter Harry Shannon's "Bad Seed" was a mixture of short horror and crime stories, most published online around the millennium. Despite numerous editing flaws, the small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was properly proofed. The author admits, "seven novels and dozens of short stories later, some pieces look pretty awkward. I was sorely tempted to rewrite several. But upon reflection, I thought it might be interesting for people to see these first attempts if the ebook was affordable."

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Crime and horror fiction, my first published stories, warts and all. Golden oldies from 2000-2001, just 99 cents!

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Crime and horror fiction, my first published stories. Golden oldies from 2000-2001, just 99 cents!

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Crime and horror fiction, my first published stories. Golden oldies from 2000-2001, just 99 cents!

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED, 2nd Edition

Novelist and screenwriter Harry Shannon's "Bad Seed" was a mixture of short horror and crime stories, most published online around the millennium. Despite numerous flaws, the small-press limited edition became a collectors item. The author admits, "seven novels and dozens of short stories later, some pieces look pretty awkward. I was sorely tempted to rewrite several. But upon reflection, I thought it might be interesting for people to see these first attempts if the ebook was affordable."

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED
A collection of short horror and crime stories, most published online around the millennium. Despite numerous editing flaws, the small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was properly proofed.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED
A mixture of short horror and crime stories, most published online around the millennium. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a new introduction. An Amazon glitch delayed this, but the book will soon drop to just .99, hopefully today.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of short horror and crime stories, most published online around the millennium. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a new introduction. The book has been dropped to just .99

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED
A collection of short horror and crime stories, most published online around the millennium. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and the introduction was revised. It's now at .99

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of short horror and crime stories, most published online around the millennium. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a new introduction. The book has been dropped to .99

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of short horror and crime stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a new introduction.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of short horror and crime stories, most published online around the millennium. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a new introduction. The book has been dropped to .99

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of short horror and crime stories, most published online around the millennium. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of short horror and crime stories, most published online around the millennium. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version is .99. It was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of short horror and crime stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version is $1.99. It was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of short horror and crime stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version is 99. It was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of short horror and crime stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version is 99. It was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of short horror and crime stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of short horror and crime stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of short horror and crime stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of short horror and crime stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of short horror and crime stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of short horror and crime stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of short horror and crime stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of short horror and crime stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of short horror and crime stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of short horror and crime stories is now 99 cents. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of short horror and crime stories is now 99 cents. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of short horror and crime stories is now 99 cents. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of short horror and crime stories is now 99 cents. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of short horror and crime stories is now 99 cents. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of short horror and crime stories is now 99 cents. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of short horror and crime stories is now 99 cents. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of crime and horror stories, and is now 99 cents. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of crime and horror stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of crime and horror stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of crime and horror stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of crime and horror stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of crime and horror stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of crime and horror stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of crime and horror stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of crime and horror stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written for ezines. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of crime and horror stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of crime and horror stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection. Amazon has dropped it to 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of crime and horror stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of crime and horror stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of crime and horror stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of crime and horror stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED
A collection of short horror and crime stories, most published online around the millennium. Despite numerous editing flaws, the small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was properly proofed.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of crime and horror stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of crime and horror stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but the stories--my first efforts--have been left as originally written. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. This link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of crime and horror stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but other than that the stories--my first efforts from around 2000--have been left exactly as originally written. Figured it might be fun for folks to read them that way. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. Rest assured, this link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of crime and horror stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but other than that the stories--my first efforts from around 2000--have been left exactly as originally written. Figured it might be fun for folks to read them that way. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. Rest assured, this link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of crime and horror stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but other than that the stories--my first efforts from around 2000--have been left exactly as originally written. Figured it might be fun for folks to read them that way. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. Rest assured, this link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of crime and horror stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but other than that the stories--my first efforts from around 2000--have been left exactly as originally written. Figured it might be fun for folks to read them that way. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. Rest assured, this link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of crime and horror stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but other than that the stories--my first efforts from around 2000--have been left exactly as originally written. Figured it might be fun for folks to read them that way. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. Rest assured, this link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of crime and horror stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but other than that the stories--my first efforts from around 2000--have been left exactly as originally written. Figured it might be fun for folks to read them that way. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. Rest assured, this link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of crime and horror stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but other than that the stories--my first efforts from around 2000--have been left exactly as originally written. Figured it might be fun for folks to read them that way. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. Rest assured, this link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of crime and horror stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but other than that the stories--my first efforts from around 2000--have been left exactly as originally written. Figured it might be fun for folks to read them that way. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. Rest assured, this link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of crime and horror stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but other than that the stories--my first efforts from around 2000--have been left exactly as originally written. Figured it might be fun for folks to read them that way. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. Rest assured, this link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of crime and horror stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but other than that the stories--my first efforts from around 2000--have been left exactly as originally written. Figured it might be fun for folks to read them that way. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. Rest assured, this link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of crime and horror stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but other than that the stories--my first efforts from around 2000--have been left exactly as originally written. Figured it might be fun for folks to read them that way. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. Rest assured, this link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Harry, I like that picture of you with the horse. Sometimes I feel as if I should be holding the other end. Is the horse available? ;-)


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of crime and horror stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but other than that the stories--my first efforts from around 2000--have been left exactly as originally written. Figured it might be fun for folks to read them that way. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. Rest assured, this link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of crime and horror stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but other than that the stories--my first efforts from around 2000--have been left exactly as originally written. Figured it might be fun for folks to read them that way. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. Rest assured, this link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BAD SEED is a mixture of crime and horror stories. The small-press limited edition became a collectors item. This version was re-proofed and has a revised introduction, but other than that the stories--my first efforts from around 2000--have been left exactly as originally written. Figured it might be fun for folks to read them that way. Years ago there was some confusion at Amazon between this and a single short story. Rest assured, this link is to the entire collection.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283695385&sr=1-1


----------

